# flounder



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

So its the middle of october 2:00 a.m. and i arrive at my favorite flounder hole on the gulf coast Cedar point pier The tide is starting to fall and i can here that familiar sluuurp.. of specs taking glass minnows off the top of the water..
I walk up to my first light drop down a sabiki tipped with shrimp. And begin to load up my bucket with croakers, big ly's (hand size), and 4'' sweet trout (sand trout). Bait bucket full time to put in work.. I approach the first light i plan to fish hook on a 5" croaker through the lips on a 1oz egg weight and drop him beside a piling.. 
A fellow sitting next to me asks.. "what u gonna catch with dat big croaker? A bull red?? i said no.. "A bull flounder" he laughed.. and said dem there croakers is too big for a flounder.. I smiled and reached into my cooler and offered him a cold beer!! he accepted, and i just bought my net man!! I start to bump that croaker in the light on the bottom around a piling and "THWACK" that heavenly thud only a flounder fisherman can describe.. My veins begin to freeze up with ice water.. On the outside im cool but on the inside im a scale snatchin, fish bone crackin, Flounder smashing savage.. I look at my new friend who is enjoying his beer and a newport and ask him if he could lower my hoop net for me.

He looks over the rail and asks why?? I tell him about the monster on the other end.. Hes confused and says theres nothing there.... I say to him hes still laying down there enjoying his last meal.. I test my drag with a stubborn pull, point my rod tip towards the bottom and i bow up the 7'6'' HVY action carbonlite!! Its like lifting a cinder block off the bottom my net man says you hung up cuz!! 
About that time my rod tip begins to dance and a big pre historic beast surfaces shaking his head throwing small pogies out of his mouth all over.. My net man says dats a big a$$ flounder!!! My buddy works the net like a pro as we drop a 5.2lb flounder on the deck.. i give him to my new friend and now i have a netman for the rest of the night!! I went on to catch 8 different flounder that night over 3 lbs.. biggest was 7.1lbs. i gave several away in the 3-5 lb range.. My net man "carlos" is now hooked on flounder fishing for life.. he caught one 8.7 in november..
Just one of those nights when everything was perfect.. here are some pics so espo dont throw a flag on me.. for reference the big flounder in the single pic is the biggest on the cooler and she weighed 7.1lbs
This was last fall!! jst trying to get you boys pumped up for this yr..


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Damnit man, themz nice!!!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's my favorite fish to catch and eat! I'm used to fishing that area for them. I grew up in Theodore. I'm living in Pensacola now and still trying to learn the area. I plan on getting on them though.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Great post and great story. I'm just curious though, what are the lengths on some of those slabs? I recently caught a few around 22 inches but didn't weigh them. They certainly put on a lot of weight as they get over 20 inches.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Does Alabama have a forum?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

BlackJeep said:


> Great post and great story. I'm just curious though, what are the lengths on some of those slabs? I recently caught a few around 22 inches but didn't weigh them. They certainly put on a lot of weight as they get over 20 inches.


Not sure about the lengths on those .. these are mobile bay flounder and during the fall they are THICk and heavy from chowing down getting ready for the winter.. u could have a 22in flounder in p cola or in the gulf weigh 2.5 to 3lbs and in the bay or rivers in the fall weigh 4lbs-5lbs


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

bakbone said:


> Does Alabama have a forum?


 this is it... dont know of any other


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Those fish in the pics were very thick and heavy!! the one in the solo pic was weighed on the bait scale at jemisons and weighed 7.1 and the other two biggest ones on the bottom of the stack on the cooler was 5.7 and 4.3 i believe, that size is pretty common around the island during the fall...


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah I missed October November and most of December of 2012, I had to have a mullet fin cut out of my finger, it was right on top of my knuckle all the way to the bone, it was in there for a few months before I had surgery so it messed up the fishing for a while, but I did real good the year before catching them in the net. Hope to be on them this year like white on rice!


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Those aren't door mats. Those are rugs. I need to go with you sometimes. I get excited when I catch a flounder, keeper or not. Lol


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Sammy said:


> Those aren't door mats. Those are rugs. I need to go with you sometimes. I get excited when I catch a flounder, keeper or not. Lol


You are on Sammy.. I invite anyone to go along, I mainly fish from dauphin island up to the Theodore industrial canal.. if you can't throw a cast net get ready to learn lol.. I thought about starting a flounder tournament only from kayaks... Trying to rally up a group of yakers and see if we can get one started.. if anyone would like to participate let me know..


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

few more...


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I can somewhat throw a cast net, I get 6 pan cakes outta 10 cast, 2 tacos 1 bananas and one wtf did I just do. Lol. I'll get with you when I can go so I can learn something from the master.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Hey, that sounds like a great idea flounder. Let me know if you ever get something set up for yaks over there.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

jbs_bama said:


> Hey, that sounds like a great idea flounder. Let me know if you ever get something set up for yaks over there.


10-4 spread the word.. it may start out small, but may become a pretty cool lil tourney one day! im going to start an e mail list and will need a few volunteers to help me organize and set a few rules..


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Making me hungry


----------



## dmck711 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice catch.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Edit


----------

